# Breeding gold spilos



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

I'm not too worried, at the moment, about the actual breeding part, may be at least a year before i try it. i've read alot about trying to breed golds, whether macs or spilos. anyway, within a few months, the sky is the limit...i'm only able to house juvis in the 2-3" range, atm, because of my living arrangments. anyway, its fine with me, for now, as i am gonna use dividers, anyhow, for a while until i slowly introduce golds to one another, over time.

anyhow, ballpark figure, and maybe only frank and a few others could answer this...what would be ideal, yet realistic, conditions, in terms of tank size, and # of golds to get, to increase chances of breeding/finding a pair? i'm thinking, eventually of a 180g or custom tank with at least 24" width.

since they are serras...is the idea of keeping them seperated so they get used to each other's presence, while juvis/sub-adults, with dividers, a decent idea/theory, or would one just be better off getting a large tank and tossing a dozen of them in there and expect some loss?

thx for any ideas,
PT


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

You could house a pair in the 180g. You might want to grow them together in lieu of introducing them later down the road. Yes, these spilos/Macs are serras but they have been housed together before (similar to S. Geryi). Of course, the more space the better.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

anyone with help, regarding ideal tank conditions and water chemistry for breeding? i realize that expert help in this regard is probably few and far between. i did, however find that article on "opefe" to be very informative...about macs that breed. i've researched most of the basics...looking for more expert help...if that is even possible?

thx,
PT


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

google it.


----------

